# Fuel consumption - Bessacarr E789



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Just thought I would be pedant for a day -

See Practical Motorhome, October 2008 (gasp - it's still August!) feature on their Editor Rob Ganley's trip to the Peak District in said Bessacarr, at page 23:

"Fuel for thought
total mileage 200
Fuel used 96.4 litres
Avg diesel price £1.33 per litre
Total fuel cost £57.04
Fuel economy 21.2 mpg"

Hmmm. something doesn't add up here ...

Either they achieved only 9.43 mpg, or they used only 42.8 litres at a cost of £57.04, in which case 21.2 mpg would be about right. 

D'oh!

SD


----------

